# Rally in AZ desert.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just in case. Every year there is a Valentines Brits Rally in the Arizona desert at Quartzsite.
This small one horse town blossoms into a mecca for 300,000 RVs in winter. 
Mostly for American RVs but any vans welcome. A group of Brits each year around Feb.14th. get together about 10 mile south of the town and generally behave like they are off the leash. Much to the amusement of the local Americans. 

THE RALLY DATES WILL BE
THURS 10th FEB to WED 16th

I might be there but will be relying on others for accommodation.

Ray.


----------

